# nano can't display pictures on tv?



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Today is my girlfriend's birthday and I gave her an iPod nano yesterday (that's when we celbrated it). I thought the nano would be great for her when shes goes running and hiking. She loves photos of her family and friends and showing them off. I figured she would love the idea to hook it up to a television and show her albums during visits to friends and family. Unfortunately it doesn't seem to support viewing pictures on a televsion.

Now I consider myself a savy consumer. I research products before I buy them. And it appeared to me that you could display pictures on a tv from a nano. I heard all about apples AV cords and how you could use regular camcorder av cords by just switching the connections a little differently. 

http://www.apple.com/ipodnano/accessories.html
On the ipod *nano accessories* page you even see that apple sells an AV Connection Kit.









If you click on the kit it gives you a description and compatability description graphic.



> Bring your music, photo and video library into your living room. This kit includes everything you need to connect your iPod to your home stereo or television so you can share your favorite tunes, snapshots and movies with friends and family. Compatible with all iPod models with Dock connector.*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


So while it appear initially that you can use the nano to view pics on a TV, the fine print says you can't. This blows. It was one of my main reasons for getting it for her. She was speechless when she got it and seems to like it very much and was surprised that I would ever get her anything so expensive, but I told her that she could show her pictures to her family on the TV. Now it's not true, and I feel like a fool. I can't even bring it back to the campus store because the policy is no refund on open merchandise/broken seals.

So I guess this is a warning to other would-be nano purchasers and a complaint that apple's ipod line and accessories are a little confusing and misleading in how they are sold. Guess I'm not the savy consumer I thought I was. 

The girlfriend still loves me though.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I agree that this is a fact that many do not realize ... you can't download pics directly from a digital camera on the nano either.

Looking at the nano accessories page you provided ... reading the text beside the A/V connection kit only references music:

Bring your music library into your living room. This kit includes everything you need to connect your iPod nano to your home stereo so you can share your favorite tunes with friends and family.

I do think that the A/V connection kit should not be referenced in the nano accessories section.

You had the best of intentions and were very generous to someone you cared about (and she thinks so too) ... that is what really matters.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Paul O'Keefe said:


> Now I consider myself a savy consumer. I research products before I buy them.


Considering yourself a savvy consumer does not make it true. There are multiple instances on Apple's website indicating the nano does not have TV out capabilities. The fact that one part of one accessory kit listed as a nano accessory is for TV-Out does not imply TV functionality. You said it yourself, the details are in the fine print.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah... I thought I looked hard, but I guess not hard enough. I'll own up to that, but apple has got some serious problems with even aligning the AV kit as an accessory package for the nano.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

Paul O'Keefe said:


> Yeah... I thought I looked hard, but I guess not hard enough. I'll own up to that, but apple has got some serious problems with even aligning the AV kit as an accessory package for the nano.


The reason it's there is because you can use the audio portion of the cable with the Nano. If you were to have a photo or video iPod and a nano, then this would be a good cable to look at to be able to be used with either. As was stated, the info was there, and has been talked about on this and other forms since the nano was announced.

Sorry, but there it is.

Z.


----------



## sharkattack (Dec 7, 2005)

It's obviously your bad on your half. You didn't even real carefully enough or even research well enough to find out the whether the iPod nano supported TV-out photo display.

Just suck it up and stop whining about it.


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

sharkattack said:


> Just suck it up and stop whining about it.




haha. yeah. sure. and if this was Sony's mp3 player we were referencing here, would there be so many "caveat emptor. do you know what that means?!" bull? I don't think so. The ad page was misleading. This is Apple's product for people who don't surf the geek-*ss mac sites for all the latest trivial info on the latest product. Precisely the pretentiousness that the rest of the computing world complains about so much.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Wait a second!!!

I just realized my shuffle doesn't have a SCREEN!!! :lmao:


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

tedj said:


> This is Apple's product for people who don't surf the geek-*ss mac sites for all the latest trivial info on the latest product.


I think we've all been slagged - "...the geek-*ss mac sites...."

oh, and apparently not so trivial info on the product - eh.

I do know what Caveat Emptor means - not only because I took Latin in high school, not only because my parents taught me specifically that term, but mostly because like most people - I have live with the experiences of not doing my research and having to live with the consequences. It happens to almost everyone, what separates the wheat from the chaff is how you deal with it after - learn from your experience and get on with life. Own up to it, fess up to the girl friend and move on.



Apple nano website said:


> AV Connection Kit
> Bring your music library into your living room. This kit includes everything you need to connect your iPod nano to your home stereo so you can share your favourite tunes with friends and family.


I don't see anything about tv support here, or here:http://www.apple.com/ca/ipodnano/specs.html

Z.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------

